# Coreopsis II



## jeffashman (May 27, 2022)

Decided to play some more with the Sigma 105mm Macro, and added the Sigma 1.4x extender to the mix.

1 Bud


may27202203 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

2 Bud 2


may27202204 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

3 Hug? Hug? I wanna hug!


may27202205 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15 (May 28, 2022)

Lovely flowers.....


----------



## John 2 (May 28, 2022)

First one for me this time.


----------



## K9Kirk (May 28, 2022)

Another nice set of them. I like how the bulb on the far right in the last pic appears to be floating.


----------



## jeffashman (May 28, 2022)

Jeff15 said:


> Lovely flowers.....


Thanks!


John 2 said:


> First one for me this time.


Thanks!


K9Kirk said:


> Another nice set of them. I like how the bulb on the far right in the last pic appears to be floating.


Thanks! They do.


----------



## CherylL (May 28, 2022)

Nice set!  Love the colors.


----------



## jeffashman (May 28, 2022)

CherylL said:


> Nice set!  Love the colors.


Thank you!


----------



## Space Face (Jun 2, 2022)

Good use of dof on these J.


----------



## jeffashman (Jun 3, 2022)

Space Face said:


> good use of dof on these J.


Thank you, SF!


----------

